# Move from iPhone to HTC



## Badgers (Feb 16, 2012)

Wife has a iPhone 3GS 

Does not use itunes on it. No Apps that will be missed or can't be replaced cheap or free. 

Photos can be copied onto computer easy enough. It is the contacts I need to be moved. 

Moving over to HTC in a few days. 
Pac code to do but how to move contacts easily from iPhone to Gmail easily?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2012)

No idea?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 17, 2012)

if you have a spare sim - I think you might be able to transfer the contacts via bluetooth


----------



## Winot (Feb 17, 2012)

Plaxo will probably do it. That's what I use to sync contacts on my Mac to my work PC. You might get a 30 day trial free.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 17, 2012)

I believe you could sync the contacts up from the iPhone to Google, then sync them down again to the new Android. Presuming you don't mind syncing your contacts with Google. I have no idea how you get contacts onto Android except by syncing with Google.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2012)

Synch from Apple to Google easy enough then?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2012)

Have iPhone with sim in.
The iPhone sim does not fit other phones.
Have new T-Mobile sim card (which does not fit in iPhone) but no phone to put it in yet.
New phone will be here in a week roughly.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2012)

http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/import-iphone-contacts-to-gmail-via-windows-7/

This is promising.....


----------



## mauvais (Feb 17, 2012)

marty21 said:


> if you have a spare sim - I think you might be able to transfer the contacts via bluetooth


I'd do this. But then I was born in the 80s and the cool kids would probably use dubstep or cloud services to do it now.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2012)

I guess the text messages will be lost forever?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 17, 2012)

Putting contacts on SIMs was what people did before 9/11. Everything changed after 9/11.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 17, 2012)

Splitter


----------



## EastEnder (Feb 17, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I guess the text messages will be lost forever?


Nah, they'll be safely stored, indefinitely, on the network's servers for use in data mining, targeted spam & for handing over to arbitrary government agencies just in case the missus is an al-Qaeda mastermind. Sensible precautions if you ask me, I never really bought that whole "teacher" cover.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2012)

HTC not here until end of next week. 
Should I do Pac code now?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 17, 2012)

Well, on Monday. They always take far longer than they should.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.paccodes.co.uk/


----------



## joustmaster (Feb 18, 2012)

my android phone backs up its texts to gmail.. i'm sure you  could do something similar


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 18, 2012)

joustmaster said:


> my android phone backs up its texts to gmail.. i'm sure you could do something similar


Yes it is a free app that does that. There must be something similar on the iphone.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2012)

That would be good to put on my Android. Have to hunt for an iPhone app that does the same job.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> my android phone backs up its texts to gmail.. i'm sure you  could do something similar



This is not automatic though is it? Can you tell me the app?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

I can find a few (roughly looking the same) for back up of texts from Android to Gmail: 


SMS Backup & Restore
SMS Backup
SMS Backup + 
SMS Backup
SMS Backup & Restore
SMS Backup & Restore Pro (£1.49)
They all have 4 or 4.5 stars apart from SMS Backup & Restore Pro (£1.49) which has 5 stars. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I guess the text messages will be lost forever?


 
Found this - http://nerdyhearn.com/index.php

Costs a lot though $20ish for the app


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 19, 2012)

I certainly have a program somewhere that can back up text messages to the desktop from an iPhone via USB, but that's for the Mac. It does indicate that it's possible though. I suspect transferring them between devices might be more of a challenge.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I certainly have a program somewhere that can back up text messages to the desktop from an iPhone via USB, but that's for the Mac. It does indicate that it's possible though. I suspect transferring them between devices might be more of a challenge.


 
We are ditching Apple once this phone is gone and don't have a Mac  
I think that once the contacts are migrated the texts can be lost.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/import-iphone-contacts-to-gmail-via-windows-7/
> 
> This is promising.....


 
BACK TO THE IPHONE TO GMAIL CONTACTS MIGRATION 
http://www.sync-iphone.com/transfer-iphone-to-itunes/sync-iphone-with-gmail.html


----------



## MBV (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I can find a few (roughly looking the same) for back up of texts from Android to Gmail:
> 
> 
> SMS Backup & Restore
> ...


 
I use SMS Backup +
*​*


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretend you lost it and start over.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

dfm said:


> I use SMS Backup +


 
Free? 
Happy with it?


----------



## MBV (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep, I back up over wifi when I remember to do it. Easy to use.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 19, 2012)

dfm said:
			
		

> Yep, I back up over wifi when I remember to do it. Easy to use.



Not automatic then?


----------



## MBV (Feb 19, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Not automatic then?


 
You can set a schedule.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 20, 2012)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I can find a few (roughly looking the same) for back up of texts from Android to Gmail:
> 
> 
> [*]SMS Backup & Restore
> ...



Got the paid one and it is very good indeed.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 21, 2012)

O2 were so nice and so gutted we were leaving. They admitted they could not match deals and took us through the paccode process in detail even though we were leaving them. 

We still have one O2 SIM only monthly contract (£10.50) and she said because you have been with us for for so long they want to look after us. 

Were paying £20 for landline and broadband which has been excellent, never down in 2+ years. She upgraded it to the top speed, sent us a new modem and reduced the monthly cost to £15.35 a month. 

Excellent service. Sad to have moved on


----------



## ringo (Feb 22, 2012)

Badgers said:


> BACK TO THE IPHONE TO GMAIL CONTACTS MIGRATION
> http://www.sync-iphone.com/transfer-iphone-to-itunes/sync-iphone-with-gmail.html


 
This is how I did it when I switched from iphone to Android.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheers


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 23, 2012)

mauvais said:


> I'd do this. But then I was born in the 80s and the cool kids would probably use dubstep or cloud services to do it now.


OMGZ when in the 80s? Most people I know who were born in the 80s listen to dubstep ffs!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 23, 2012)

I was born in the 80's and don't listen to dubstep

hth


----------



## stuff_it (Feb 23, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I was born in the 80's and don't listen to dubstep
> 
> hth


I always forget you're well younger than me.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2012)

This seems to do nothing:
http://www.sync-iphone.com/transfer-iphone-to-itunes/sync-iphone-with-gmail.html

We have not got iTunes so this one is not gonna work is it? 
http://www.addictivetips.com/windows-tips/import-iphone-contacts-to-gmail-via-windows-7/

Tried this too:
http://support.google.com/mobile/bin/answer.py?hl=en&topic=14252&answer=138740
It does state '_Google Sync is only supported on Apple iOS versions 3.0 and above_' but this is a 3GS so should be ok? 

Have installed Gmail APP on the iPhone too and that has done nothing


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 25, 2012)

You have an iPhone but you don't have iTunes?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> We have not got iTunes so this one is not gonna work is it?





FridgeMagnet said:


> You have an iPhone but you don't have iTunes?


 
^


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 25, 2012)

How can you have used an iPhone without ever having iTunes? I don't understand.

Anyway, you can always _get_ iTunes and just use it to transfer the contacts, then uninstall it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2012)

Called T-Mobile to ask if they could help. 
She gibbered at me a bit like a moron then I hung up.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> How can you have used an iPhone without ever having iTunes? I don't understand.


 
?



FridgeMagnet said:


> Anyway, you can always _get_ iTunes and just use it to transfer the contacts, then uninstall it.


 
Seems to be the thing


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2012)

Downloaded iTunes and did this:







Nothing happened?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2012)

I can't fucking do this  

The iPhone does not store the contacts on the SIM does it?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 25, 2012)

Fucking hate Apple


----------



## sim667 (Feb 26, 2012)

It's the ones who were born in the 90's that listen to dubstep


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 26, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> I was born in the 80's and don't listen to dubstep
> 
> hth


I was born in the 70's and think dubstep is a pile of wank.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 26, 2012)

I was born in the early 60's, and I quite like dubstep


----------



## sim667 (Feb 26, 2012)

Badgers have u tried syncing it with windows address book on a pc??? Have a quick google, looks quite promising


----------



## Badgers (Feb 26, 2012)

sim667 said:
			
		

> Badgers have u tried syncing it with windows address book on a pc??? Have a quick google, looks quite promising



Those links earlier in the thread?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 26, 2012)

I didn't read te thread


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't you just export your iphone contacts to a csv file, and then import that into your google account ?


----------



## Badgers (Feb 27, 2012)

RaverDrew said:


> Can't you just export your iphone contacts to a csv file, and then import that into your google account ?


 
It seems you_ should_ be able to but I can't suss it


----------



## Winot (Feb 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It seems you_ should_ be able to but I can't suss it


 
Have you tried Plaxo?  You can get a free trial and it should do what you want (and you only need to do it once).


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 27, 2012)

Badgers said:


> It seems you_ should_ be able to but I can't suss it


 
http://www.trickyways.com/2010/06/how-to-export-iphone-contacts-as-csv-file-in-windows-7/


----------



## Sunray (Feb 28, 2012)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I was born in the 70's and think dubstep is a pile of wank.


 
When you were born doesn't matter because you think everything is shit.


----------

